# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  ترسیم خط بر اساس الگوریتم DDA و برسنهام

## Saeed-CANcel

سلام دوستان...
.
.
.
من برای درس گرافیک یه پروژه دارم که باید با متلب برنامه ای بنویسم که خطی رو بر اساس
الگوریتمهای ترسیم خط DDA و برسنهام رسم کنم.
زبان برنامه نویسی تخصصی ک خودم کار میکنم C#‎ هس.
زیادم به متلب تسلت ندارم.
کسی هس بتونه کمکم کنه؟؟؟
یا برنامه رو داشته باشه؟؟؟
لطفا جواب بدین!!!

----------


## Saeed-CANcel

:افسرده:  تعداد 20 تا مشاهده اما دریغ از یک جواب

----------


## Imaaan

> تعداد 20 تا مشاهده اما دریغ از یک جواب


سلام
 احتمالا بقیه هم مثل من آشنایی با این الگوریتم ها نداشتن، یه خورده سرچ میکردین:
Bresenham's line algorithm
Digital differential analyzer (graphics algorithm)
Line drawing by DDA
Bresenham's Line
Bresenham optimized for Matlab
3D Bresenham's line generation

سایت Mathworks.com با IPهای ایران باز نمیشه، از فیلتر شکن یا *** میتونین استفاده کنین.

----------

